# 50s pinup girl costume - input please



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I have decided on a 50s pinup girl costume our Time Warp theme this year. I found this wonderful website with a lot of options. The problem is, I can't decide!

Here are some of my favorites. Please let me know what you think. I want it to be clear what I am. I have a black betty paige style wig. 

http://www.pinupgirlclothing.com/polka-dot-wiggle-dress.html

http://www.pinupgirlclothing.com/sailor-swing-dress-red.html

http://www.pinupgirlclothing.com/hello-sailor-dress-pinup-couture.html

http://www.pinupgirlclothing.com/military-secretary-dress-white-navy.html

Aside from the dresses, they also have a lot of cute bathing suits that would work. Not sure I want to show my middle but the high waist style kinda covers that. 

http://www.pinupgirlclothing.com/the-hello-sailor-bettie-one-piece-swimsuit-from-pinup-couture.html

http://www.pinupgirlclothing.com/sailor-suit-pinup-couture.html


----------



## GraveyardGus (Sep 26, 2009)

My vote is for (in order of preference) #4, #1, #3, #2. (It is weird how #1 has a skull emblem on the chest.) Perhaps to emphasize that you are from the 40s, you need some sort of button with a WW2 slogan -- like how about this loose lips might sink ships button

http://www.zazzle.com/loose_lips_sink_ships_wwii_button-145742154407519994

or maybe this buy war bonds button
http://www.zazzle.com/till_we_meet_again_buy_war_bonds_button-145883901363581954

With the semi navy themed dress #4, I think a well selected button or two like this would work great. Good luck!

(oops....after I wrote this I realized that you said 50s -- but arent pinup girls from the 40s??) Good luck again!!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

I think number 1 is the best.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I looked at the shoes again, and I think that the black and white polka-dot would be best with those shoes. Plus, the shoes have a skull charm on them!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OMG!! I WANT EVERY PAIR OF SHOES ON THAT SITE!! 

Especially these!!

http://www.pinupgirlclothing.com/iron-fist-zombie-stomper-platform.html

A lot of the pinup look is the hair & makeup too so make sure to get that part right too.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

I would go # 2. The sleeve of tats helps. # 1 is ok & the sailor suits have been done in the present day so they don't hold the pin-up feel that they used to, to me anyway.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

# 3 is my vote.


----------



## dixie (Jan 30, 2009)

Number one or two would be my ONLY votes, due to the color of your hair - they would look most striking.... and well put together. Not that women with black hair can't wear navy, its just that black hair with either black/white or red/white has this really well balanced contrast that just SNAPS, and becomes something *special*... for like... a Halloween costume


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for the input everyone. Here is the wig I have (Thanks to MHooch!).










This is a pair of shoes I found on amazon & loved. They would only work with dress 1. Turns out the same website sells the shoes too so I'd only need to make one purchase. 










I think I'd need a pink flower in my hair to tie it all together. Just not sure if this all comes together into "pin-up model."


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I did a little web browsing under the title 50's pin up model, and maybe what you need is not so much a dress but one of the one piece bathing suits with a halter top...can't find a link to one right now, but you probably know what I mean.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Halloween princess - are the shoes by Ed Hardy ? My vote is for #1 the wiggle dress.


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

sourpussclothing.com has a lot of cool offerings as well.


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

The heels are Iron Fist platforms. I have a pair of their heels and LOVE them, I'm also hoping to snag the zombie stompers they have. 

http://www.shop.ironfistclothing.com/Platforms-at-Iron-Fist-CID279.aspx

~made with love for a heartless world~


----------



## crickety (Jul 24, 2011)

My vote is definitely for number 1.


----------



## broevil (Jun 23, 2011)

i like number one!


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm Thinking #1 or #2 are the best. Good luck.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

I like dress number one and it is the only one that will coordinate with the shoes you've chosen. Although I do love wiggle dresses and skirts for a pin up look. Make sure you have a very defined nice red lip.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

n0 #1 great idea, love the wig and shoes............


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I like #1, But, seeing it from a guy's perspective, I'm probably just thinking with my...........errrr...........how do I say this..............................................................LOVE OF HALLOWEEN, what with the skull and all.

What did you think I was gonna say?? See, you have a dirty mind! 



> OMG!! I WANT EVERY PAIR OF SHOES ON THAT SITE!!
> 
> Especially these!!
> 
> ...



Zombie spike heels! Gotta love it!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> OMG!! I WANT EVERY PAIR OF SHOES ON THAT SITE!!
> 
> Especially these!!
> 
> ...


*LOL! I have those! What size are you?*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

http://www.pinupgirlclothing.com/natalie-dress-pinup-couture.html

*Im kind of liking this one but with a red patent leather peep toe stiletto, and a arm or leg tattoo and a diamond encrusted skull somewhere. *


----------

